# Drying in a cardboard box ok?



## matman4444 (Apr 13, 2018)

About to chop down my plant, but I'm also moving and selling my tent/cobs. I usually dry inside my tent so I need a new drying spot.

Big cardboard box seems like it would do but I read somewhere about it sucking moisture out too fast or maybe something with the flavor?

Anyways, the plant isn't huge so maybe a few ounces dried. Any ideas what I can use/buy for cheap to dry with?


----------



## Joint Monster (Apr 13, 2018)

Probably both as faster drying affects the flavour, smell and smoke.

Can you hang it from a hanger? In your closet or washroom? Buy a drying rack thing that you can hang from a hook? Parchment paper on the floor on top of cardboard boxes?


----------



## Dan Drews (Apr 23, 2018)

If you can hang them in the cardboard box so they don't get flattened on one side, that would be ideal. Consider getting a cardboard 'wardrobe box' from Wally World, arrange buds on hangers, and hang hangers in box. Make sure to provide good ventilation, temp, and humidity just like normal.


----------



## Strudelheim (Apr 23, 2018)

I actually incorporate a box in my drying process.

Step 1 - Cut and wet trim (leave long stems on each bud), lay in drying rack in closet(in grow room) with door closed. 65-70F & 55-65% RH. After 4-5 days, Then I put them into a small cardboard box 10" By 10" and 6" high. I close the top as much as I can, if they sit open a crack thats fine.

Anyways I find that this slows down that second crucial stage of drying where I can keep it in this box and check them once per day and toss em around a bit and after 3-4 days they go into jars. They are kind of like the bags system, but I prefer this as there is more room and space, and the cardboard can absorb more humidity so i acts as a buffer holding on to it. and the buds aren't so squished together in the box if you have stems on all the buds still, and you just open and shake the box and go bigger or smaller as needed.The carboard box slows down and evens out the dry so that when they go into the jars now they settle into a nice 60-65% RH range and I don't need to burpbbb jars. As where before after the first 4-5 days I would put them in jars, humidity would spike to 70-80 RH and then when I would take it out of the jars. I would forget about it overnight and the next day it overdried I go back in the jar and it is in the 55 RH range. So it dried to fast overall, had a spike in RH, then ended up too low. Versus a nice slow gradual dry in the second half after most of the moisture is gone where I mold isn't a concern.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 24, 2018)

Cardboard boxes are fine for drying. People can seriously over-complicate the drying process. Just make sure not to stack buds on top of each other without separating layers with white paper, and then make sure to rearrange/shuffle the buds after a day or the bottom layers might become gross. Flat buds taste as good as round buds.

Take this with a grain of salt because this advice is coming from someone who thinks bone dry weed that crumbles when you squeeze it is a sign of high quality. (while most seem to disagree)

Edit: Honestly, the biggest drying/curing mistake I see on these forums is people insisting on chopping and then immediately getting their stuff into a jar before going on vacation, doing ANYTHING to get the buds "ready" to be jarred". They'd be better off just letting it dry for an extra week. You can't ruin weed by letting it sit for too long, unless you live in a sauna.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 24, 2018)

If you want to sweat mostly dry buds, wrap some plastic around the box. Easy solution.


----------



## churchhaze (Apr 24, 2018)

One more thing, line the bottom of the box with wax paper if you want to collect the trichs later.


----------



## Gritzman (Apr 27, 2018)

When drying do you keep the drying area completely dark for the entire drying period?


----------



## OldMedUser (Apr 29, 2018)

I've been using doubled paper bags to slow dry my freshly trimmed buds for the last couple grows.

Takes about 10 - 14 days to get them dry enough to put in cans for burping for a month.

I keep the bags down in my basement where conditions are 55F and 70% RH. Early days I slide the buds out into a 16" plant tray to gently loosen up the clumps and let them air out to prevent mold.

Keeping the buds evenly moist as they dry is key so the biological processes can continue to get a smooth smoke. Once any part has got dry it no longer can be cured even if it's re-hydrated. Hanging branches until the main stem cracks is the way to get mids instead of top shelf buds.

If you can hang them and control heat and humidity to take 10 days or more to get them ready to jar and burp you will have some smooth smoking buds that your buddies will beg for more.

Most peeps just want to get fresh buds in the pipe and don't even think about quality other than how fucked up it gets them.

I don't hang with peeps like that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2018)

the whole stem thing isn't a good indicator. i like to feel the buds, the outside should be starting to get a little crispy, but it should still have a little give. it's hard to describe accurately, but you get to where you can tell when it's time.


----------



## Moldy (Apr 29, 2018)

matman4444 said:


> About to chop down my plant, but I'm also moving and selling my tent/cobs. I usually dry inside my tent so I need a new drying spot.
> 
> Big cardboard box seems like it would do but I read somewhere about it sucking moisture out too fast or maybe something with the flavor?
> 
> ...


I live in 20% RH constantly. I put my trimmed buds / 10-12" stems in cardboard box with the lid closed and keep a moisture meter (old-timers, can't remember the name of the meter) in there to achieve approx. 40-60% RH in the box. This prevents fast drying and I'm able to keep that humidity level the 5-8 days needed before jarring. I use dental floss to hang the stems on. It's worked well for my needs now for years. I'm a small grower netting usually under a pound per harvest.


----------



## Moldy (Apr 30, 2018)

hygrometer... took me a while, hard drive low on memory. This issue should be in ole farts over 50 thread.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> I've been using doubled paper bags to slow dry my freshly trimmed buds for the last couple grows.
> 
> Takes about 10 - 14 days to get them dry enough to put in cans for burping for a month.
> 
> ...





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the whole stem thing isn't a good indicator. i like to feel the buds, the outside should be starting to get a little crispy, but it should still have a little give. it's hard to describe accurately, but you get to where you can tell when it's time.



My God this is beautiful...... I just wanted to congratulate both of you for being spot on this one. I love going straight into bags after a short hang. I like to start my cure wetter than most. Paper bags are awesome for ease of burping and wicking moisture slowly. I also love the advice about the stems. I like to feel the buds as well. I may play with a stem or two during the hanging ......but during the cure/burp ....it's all about the feel. I've seen lots of noobs over dry their flowers waiting for pencil size stems to snap. No reason to cure when there's no moisture left at all.


Great advice


----------



## PogoLives (Jan 6, 2019)

I wonder if anyone has ever done a Burley type cure on cannabis? Where I am from, just about every farm has a burley tobacco drying barn. You use wood fires to quickly but carefully dry out the tobacco.. Probably not a good idea, huh?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 6, 2019)

PogoLives said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever done a Burley type cure on cannabis? Where I am from, just about every farm has a burley tobacco drying barn. You use wood fires to quickly but carefully dry out the tobacco.. Probably not a good idea, huh?


nope. you have similar goals but they require different means to get there. there are three stages to tobacco curing, a "yellowing" stage with low temps and high humidity, a leaf drying stage with high temps and low humidity, and a stem drying stage with even higher temps and lower humidity. the first stage takes about one day, and each of the others takes a day and a half to two days.they like a higher percentage of reducing sugars in the finished product for tobacco, that's why they do the three stage quick dry. it would make for some pretty harsh weed


----------



## 70's natureboy (Jan 6, 2019)

from cardboard boxes to tobacco barns


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jan 7, 2019)

churchhaze said:


> One more thing, line the bottom of the box with wax paper if you want to collect the trichs later.


What kind of herb are people growing that the trichs are just popping off like that? Sounds like some chemically emaciated poop to me. Get your resin game up son. Ditch the chems. Something that should be comprised equally of resins/fats and plant fiber should not have characteristics of oilless plant fiber. Cured herb quality can be rated by stacking a ground pile vertically and counting how slow it rolls down itself. 

Why did sticky herb go out of style? Because young growers are afraid of dirt and microbes i guess.


----------



## churchhaze (Jan 8, 2019)

LinguaPeel said:


> What kind of herb are people growing that the trichs are just popping off like that? Sounds like some chemically emaciated poop to me. Get your resin game up son. Ditch the chems. Something that should be comprised equally of resins/fats and plant fiber should not have characteristics of oilless plant fiber. Cured herb quality can be rated by stacking a ground pile vertically and counting how slow it rolls down itself.
> 
> Why did sticky herb go out of style? Because young growers are afraid of dirt and microbes i guess.


Nice shit post.


----------



## KryptoBud (Jan 9, 2019)

LinguaPeel said:


> What kind of herb are people growing that the trichs are just popping off like that? Sounds like some chemically emaciated poop to me. Get your resin game up son. Ditch the chems. Something that should be comprised equally of resins/fats and plant fiber should not have characteristics of oilless plant fiber. Cured herb quality can be rated by stacking a ground pile vertically and counting how slow it rolls down itself.
> 
> Why did sticky herb go out of style? Because young growers are afraid of dirt and microbes i guess.


You ever have anything useful to say?


----------



## macsnax (Jan 9, 2019)

I


LinguaPeel said:


> What kind of herb are people growing that the trichs are just popping off like that? Sounds like some chemically emaciated poop to me. Get your resin game up son. Ditch the chems. Something that should be comprised equally of resins/fats and plant fiber should not have characteristics of oilless plant fiber. Cured herb quality can be rated by stacking a ground pile vertically and counting how slow it rolls down itself.
> 
> Why did sticky herb go out of style? Because young growers are afraid of dirt and microbes i guess.


I could point out like ten different things, but I'm just going to leave you with two words, "first bounce"


----------



## promedz (Jan 9, 2019)

Box is great for small grows keeps
In the terps instead of letting them blow away in the whole room!


----------



## tommmy91 (Sep 4, 2019)

OldMedUser said:


> I've been using doubled paper bags to slow dry my freshly trimmed buds for the last couple grows.
> 
> Takes about 10 - 14 days to get them dry enough to put in cans for burping for a month.
> 
> ...


sounds good pal! 

how big are the bags you use? and how much goes in each bag and do you leave the bag folded but open?


----------



## grapenut2457 (Sep 4, 2019)

tommmy91 said:


> sounds good pal!
> 
> how big are the bags you use? and how much goes in each bag and do you leave the bag folded but open?


Good question. I want to know as well.


----------



## tommmy91 (Sep 5, 2019)

cheers pal.. lets hope hes still active


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 19, 2019)

Been away for a bit but still above the sod. 

I got some long paper bags from the liquor store and put around 100g of fresh trimmed buds in them. I double up the bags to slow drying a bit more but for the sugar trim I just use a single bag as I don't need a good cure on that. That stuff will be bone dry in a week or so. RH is fairly high yet so 10 days maybe. Those paper lunch bags from the grocery store would work just fine too.

I'm just cropping now and my CBD bud is just getting a quick snip to remove any leaf without sugar on it them sealed in 2L plastic tobacco cans and frozen until needed. All the trimmed off leaf is drying in a paper bag then will get a quick sifting to scavenge a few grams of kief. I may do a QWISO wash on the sifted pot to get the last of the goodie but can worry about that later. I have over 80g of kief already and need to make some good honey oil so I can mix it up and make over 4oz of black hash. Might even isomerize some oil made from the kief and see how that turns out. Some of it's a few years old.

Lots to do. 10 more plants to trim yet. 9 1/3 I guess.


----------



## SuperNutz (Sep 19, 2019)

Ask @UncleBuck, he lives in the homeless capital. Cali has half the US population of homeless. He lives in a Fridgedaire box under a pier.


----------



## Ozmap (Sep 19, 2019)

matman4444 said:


> About to chop down my plant, but I'm also moving and selling my tent/cobs. I usually dry inside my tent so I need a new drying spot.


Buy yourself a cheap vacuum cleaner that uses paper bags.
Hook up your vacuum cleaner to your speed controller.
Stuff your ounce or so in there and turn it on really low, occasionally?


----------



## RandolphLundgren (Sep 20, 2019)

drying in a grow tent is your best bet for personal grow. just hang your branches in the dark in 65F with 55RH and let them go 7-14 days. buds will feel crispy to the squeeze with some moisture inside. then jar buds leave a couple centimetres like 3 of jar for air.

I've used a cardboard box before. just keep it closed and hang the buds inside in a makeshift closet and cut 2 holes on the bottom and a tiny one on top. put a fan facing the bottom holes circulating air. not directly on bud just enough to have a wave of air constantly flowing underneath your drying bud..

I find if you wet trim you get the chlorophyll smell early but if you just hang em and dry trim after you get that GAS smell.

NO HAY SMELL THEN FOLLOW THIS

dry 7-14 days in 55-70F with a RH of 50-60%

dry trim

jar about half ounce to an ounce in jars burp everyday 3 times for 7 days

after a week check your buds and then smoke them and store them


----------



## GrowGal (Jun 29, 2020)

Thinking of getting a couple cardboard boxes, poking nice sized holes for ventilation, laying out the buds with shorter stems... And putting it on my balcony in a shaded spot. What do you think?


----------



## 2Hearts (Jun 30, 2020)

Noobs use cardboard boxes and fuss humidity citing terp boveda bollocks but then again i have the space to approach this hobby seriously and dont have to worry about my mum grounding me because she smelt cannabis coming from mybedroom again!


----------



## GrowGal (Jul 1, 2020)

2Hearts said:


> Noobs use cardboard boxes and fuss humidity citing terp boveda bollocks but then again i have the space to approach this hobby seriously and dont have to worry about my mum grounding me because she smelt cannabis coming from mybedroom again!


Before you go judging, I need a quick shift method as I live in a 1 bedroom apartment with a balcony. It'll stink up the whole place. If you have good advice I'd like to hear it. If not, don't waste people's time.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 1, 2020)

GrowGal said:


> Before you go judging, I need a quick shift method as I live in a 1 bedroom apartment with a balcony. It'll stink up the whole place. If you have good advice I'd like to hear it. If not, don't waste people's time.


heavy duty moving square box from home depot, or wardrobe box


----------



## 2Hearts (Jul 1, 2020)

There is no real way round it, weed stinks, buy an extra fan and filter and try to scrub the room your hanging to dry in.

I dont waste time and give serious answers for the serious grower, all the other ways and bollocks are written a million times in millions of threads so how about you dont waste our time and learn to read, my answers are the ones you dont get from all that crap so ask your self why your asking in the first place - just go buy that cardboard box and quit bugging.




GrowGal said:


> Before you go judging, I need a quick shift method as I live in a 1 bedroom apartment with a balcony. It'll stink up the whole place. If you have good advice I'd like to hear it. If not, don't waste people's time.


----------



## GrowGal (Jul 1, 2020)

2Hearts said:


> There is no real way round it, weed stinks, buy an extra fan and filter and try to scrub the room your hanging to dry in.
> 
> I dont waste time and give serious answers for the serious grower, all the other ways and bollocks are written a million times in millions of threads so how about you dont waste our time and learn to read, my answers are the ones you dont get from all that crap so ask your self why your asking in the first place - just go buy that cardboard box and quit bugging.


The only person that's bugged is you. I was clinging on to the possibility of this working, and if anyone had suggestions.

I'm thinking to put in some of those moisture absorbing silica gel packets. Will update.


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 1, 2020)

GrowGal said:


> Thinking of getting a couple cardboard boxes, poking nice sized holes for ventilation, laying out the buds with shorter stems... And putting it on my balcony in a shaded spot. What do you think?


Can you put the boxes in your room, keep the door shut, and carbon filter the whole room?

If your filter is small, it may take some time to clear the initial smell, but it should catch up and - bonus - help with air purity in your room.
My friend does this - he runs a 6" fan and filter mounted on the top of his tent. 
When it's drying time, he removes the duct and purifies the whole room.
It stinks all the way to the exterior of the house for a few hours, then fades to nothing.

IIRC he uses a dedicated fan / filter and dries in a bathroom these days (multi bathroom house).


----------



## AngryAdviceShamer (Jul 19, 2020)

2Hearts said:


> There is no real way round it, weed stinks, buy an extra fan and filter and try to scrub the room your hanging to dry in.
> 
> I dont waste time and give serious answers for the serious grower, all the other ways and bollocks are written a million times in millions of threads so how about you dont waste our time and learn to read, my answers are the ones you dont get from all that crap so ask your self why your asking in the first place - just go buy that cardboard box and quit bugging.


 Such negativity and hostility. This is a place for peaceful_ stoners to confer with one another learn new knowledge etc. There is no need for arsy horrible replies like that. We were all noobs at one point. Ring your mum n ask her for a cuddle you obviously need one. _


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 19, 2020)

Regardless of the better than thou opinions. Having limited space and resources with multiple F-2 or individual strains most grows I end up with different finish times. And only one tent in the winter to grow I have used large wardrobe boxes multiple times. I tape one end closed. Then insert stainless rods from the hobby shop. I then use the black spring paper clips to hang the branches minus the large leaves. I keep the room at 68 F and use a mini dehumidifier set to 50%. I keep it totally dark except to allow air in once a day for 10 - 14 days. Once I can snap branches with a crisp snap I close trim and reset the dehumidifier to 45% humidity. I then hang for another 14 days airing daily. Then remove buds from stems, finish trim and store in jars. Burp twice a day for two weeks. About an hour in 60-70% humidity. Then once weekly for a couple weeks. Then when I get around to it. Excellent cure. Buds are dry but mold-able like clay. No chlorophyll taste. Just do it in the dark and hang the buds in 70 F or less. Jamming them in a bag crushes buds and is asking for trouble in my moist environment. Best of luck. And it doesn't take money to do it right. Just common sense and a little effort.


----------



## GrowGal (Jul 19, 2020)

AngryAdviceShamer said:


> Such negativity and hostility. This is a place for peaceful_ stoners to confer with one another learn new knowledge etc. There is no need for arsy horrible replies like that. We were all noobs at one point. Ring your mum n ask her for a cuddle you obviously need one. _


LMAO


----------



## GrowGal (Jul 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Regardless of the better than thou opinions. Having limited space and resources with multiple F-2 or individual strains most grows I end up with different finish times. And only one tent in the winter to grow I have used large wardrobe boxes multiple times. I tape one end closed. Then insert stainless rods from the hobby shop. I then use the black spring paper clips to hang the branches minus the large leaves. I keep the room at 68 F and use a mini dehumidifier set to 50%. I keep it totally dark except to allow air in once a day for 10 - 14 days. Once I can snap branches with a crisp snap I close trim and reset the dehumidifier to 45% humidity. I then hang for another 14 days airing daily. Then remove buds from stems, finish trim and store in jars. Burp twice a day for two weeks. About an hour in 60-70% humidity. Then once weekly for a couple weeks. Then when I get around to it. Excellent cure. Buds are dry but mold-able like clay. No chlorophyll taste. Just do it in the dark and hang the buds in 70 F or less. Jamming them in a bag crushes buds and is asking for trouble in my moist environment. Best of luck. And it doesn't take money to do it right. Just common sense and a little effort.View attachment 4628572View attachment 4628573


Very good advice. I was even thinking of sticking the rod through the industrial paper bag.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 19, 2020)

GrowGal said:


> Very good advice. I was even thinking of sticking the rod through the industrial paper bag.


like the lawn & leaf bags from homedepot


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Regardless of the better than thou opinions. Having limited space and resources with multiple F-2 or individual strains most grows I end up with different finish times. And only one tent in the winter to grow I have used large wardrobe boxes multiple times. I tape one end closed. Then insert stainless rods from the hobby shop. I then use the black spring paper clips to hang the branches minus the large leaves. I keep the room at 68 F and use a mini dehumidifier set to 50%. I keep it totally dark except to allow air in once a day for 10 - 14 days. Once I can snap branches with a crisp snap I close trim and reset the dehumidifier to 45% humidity. I then hang for another 14 days airing daily. Then remove buds from stems, finish trim and store in jars. Burp twice a day for two weeks. About an hour in 60-70% humidity. Then once weekly for a couple weeks. Then when I get around to it. Excellent cure. Buds are dry but mold-able like clay. No chlorophyll taste. Just do it in the dark and hang the buds in 70 F or less. Jamming them in a bag crushes buds and is asking for trouble in my moist environment. Best of luck. And it doesn't take money to do it right. Just common sense and a little effort.View attachment 4628572View attachment 4628573


i've always had thoughts of doing a 30 day dry @68* & 58%


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 19, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> like the lawn & leaf bags from homedepot


I use those for my help to take fresh cuts home and keep me legal. Hate personal limits here. 1 plant and you could be over. And 12 per adult? Can I smell entrapment? But they are still plants until cured. Gives you a window to get legal.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 19, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> i've always had thoughts of doing a 30 day dry @68* & 58%


Just rotate them. They need to be exposed to as much air as possible. Without a fan. Unless you have pounds. And there are dead air spaces between the buds that can can hold moisture. I would suggest a finish of 45% for a week after that. 55% is flirting with mold and mildew.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just rotate them. They need to be exposed to as much air as possible. Without a fan. Unless you have pounds. And there are dead air spaces between the buds that can can hold moisture. I would suggest a finish of 45% for a week after that. 55% is flirting with mold and mildew.


i thought the mold wouldnt come under 60% ? 45% is for smoking the 58% would be for jar storage & further curing, am i still a touch too high you think ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 19, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> i thought the mold wouldnt come under 60% ? 45% is for smoking the 58% would be for jar storage & further curing, am i still a touch too high you think ?


The RH of the room is lower than the interior of the bud. A bud stored in an airtight jar at 45% will wick outwards and end at about 50-55%. Depends on location. And environment. Having multiple house plants of full size and a tent going my house is 60% without dehumidifying. And everytime you open that jar you let moisture in. It's a balancing act. dry enough but not to dry for storage.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The RH of the room is lower than the interior of the bud. A bud stored in an airtight jar at 45% will wick outwards and end at about 50-55%. Depends on location. And environment. Having multiple house plants of full size and a tent going my house is 60% without dehumidifying. And everytime you open that jar you let moisture in. It's a balancing act. dry enough but not to dry for storage.


i got you. i use the 1 gallon fido pasta jars for curing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 19, 2020)

Just empty them out and loosen the buds. Those are large for first step curing. Here's my starters and long term jars.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 19, 2020)

i dont pack them full until their close to finish. sometimes i even do the freezer cure with them.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 19, 2020)

mr. childs said:


> i dont pack them full until their close to finish. sometimes i even do the freezer cure with them.


Glad to hear. I only freeze after full cure (5-6 mos.). Then I single layer, loose fill gal ziplocks and stack in boxes on there sides. Like to maintain those xmas trees. Worked too hard to get them.


----------



## GrowGal (Jul 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Glad to hear. I only freeze after full cure (5-6 mos.). Then I single layer, loose fill gal ziplocks and stack in boxes on there sides.


Do you keep the ziplock bags open or closed?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

GrowGal said:


> Do you keep the ziplock bags open or closed?


Closed. But be sure to remove the buds from the bag and allow to come to room temp in a shallow container. Have had light condensation in them a couple times when thawing.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Jul 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just rotate them. They need to be exposed to as much air as possible. Without a fan. Unless you have pounds. And there are dead air spaces between the buds that can can hold moisture. I would suggest a finish of 45% for a week after that. 55% is flirting with mold and mildew.


68% is were mold likes to thrive. Likes Warm temp aswell.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Jul 20, 2020)

I dry 1st 3 days 55% rh 19c, last 10 days 60% rh 20c


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 20, 2020)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> I dry 1st 3 days 55% rh 19c, last 10 days 60% rh 20c


I can obtain a sample of MI basement and send you a sample. Thrives at 55% and likes cool temps. Wouldn't do that to you. But there are molds in all environments. And a few are prolific outside yours.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Jul 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I can obtain a sample of MI basement and send you a sample. Thrives at 55% and likes cool temps. Wouldn't do that to you. But there are molds in all environments. And a few are prolific outside yours.


Theres mold in your basement cause hot air rises and hits your damp concrete walls.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Jul 20, 2020)

Condesation


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Jul 20, 2020)

Mold needs hot and cold air to thrive


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 12, 2020)

GrowGal said:


> The only person that's bugged is you. I was clinging on to the possibility of this working, and if anyone had suggestions.
> 
> I'm thinking to put in some of those moisture absorbing silica gel packets. Will update.


Just get like a 2x4 tent...a carbon filter, inline exhaust fan, and some flex tube. That's what i use and you can't smell anything. I have a 3x3 flowering and a 2x4 both with fan, filter setup. I live in a townhouse and I can't barely smell anything. Nothing some incense or ona gel can't handle.


----------



## GrowGal (Sep 13, 2020)

matman4444 said:


> About to chop down my plant, but I'm also moving and selling my tent/cobs. I usually dry inside my tent so I need a new drying spot.
> 
> Big cardboard box seems like it would do but I read somewhere about it sucking moisture out too fast or maybe something with the flavor?
> 
> ...


I dried my plants in a cardboard box this year. Hung them on wooden bamboo sticks. Don't open the box too much at first, let the moisture and humidity stay in the box to slow dry. Don't make too many holes.
Then start opening the box up.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 13, 2020)

GrowGal said:


> I dried my plants in a cardboard box this year. Hung them on wooden bamboo sticks. Don't open the box too much at first, let the moisture and humidity stay in the box to slow dry. Don't make too many holes.
> Then start opening the box up.


How well did that control the smell though?


----------



## MangoBud (Sep 22, 2020)

GrowGal said:


> I dried my plants in a cardboard box this year. Hung them on wooden bamboo sticks. Don't open the box too much at first, let the moisture and humidity stay in the box to slow dry. Don't make too many holes.
> Then start opening the box up.


I've just done exactly the same, tall box. Two rows with bamboo sticks. I have two PC fans blowing on each row from one end.

The fans usually run on 12v but the usb supply is putting 5v shared between the two so they are running super slow. I reckon I should be ok as it just keeps the air moving round in the box and letting it naturally vent out the loosely closed top.

Currently at 67% and 22c after just setting up. Hoping this drops... If not any advice?


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Sep 22, 2020)

I use a cardboard box ever time. 
Takes about 12 to 14 days to dry never had a mold issue this way. 


The bag has 2 ozs that got prematurely jarred.


----------



## Mcdoolit (Oct 9, 2020)

Ok, this is how I want to dry my autoflower, because my tent is still being used to finish a grow.
Questions:
Do I put holes in the box or just leave the top of the box cracked?
If the box is in a room w a window unit and ceiling fan, will it be enough circulation for the box?
Do I check them or leave it be? If I leave it be, about how long before I check it?
Could I put the little pieces on a makeshift rack instead of a bag?

Any help is greatly appreciated!



Wizzlebiz said:


> I use a cardboard box ever time.
> Takes about 12 to 14 days to dry never had a mold issue this way.
> View attachment 4691851View attachment 4691852View attachment 4691853
> 
> The bag has 2 ozs that got prematurely jarred.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 9, 2020)

Mcdoolit said:


> Ok, this is how I want to dry my autoflower, because my tent is still being used to finish a grow.
> Questions:
> Do I put holes in the box or just leave the top of the box cracked? No holes. You want it dark as possible.
> 
> ...


I responded inside of the quote to each answer. Just easier that way.


----------



## Merkn4aSquirtn (Oct 9, 2020)

Putting this here for ideas.

Smell proof-carbon filter box 


Maintaining 66f and 62% humidity.
Small clip fan at the bottom of the box.
5 rows to hang from. (Can hang 10oz packed)
Two small holes at the bottom for intake (black filter material over the holes)
Carbon filter and fan for exhaust.
(4inch 200cfms)
Costs: 2 boxes- 2.50$ ea =5.00
Wood poles 1.00$ ea = 5.00
Tape 3.50$ 
Total was around 15.00$
Everything else I had laying around 

If you had space to store it, that’d be great.
In my case I don’t 
So I just remake each harvest.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 9, 2020)

Merkn4aSquirtn said:


> Putting this here for ideas.
> 
> Smell proof-carbon filter box
> 
> ...


Box looks fairly wide. 

I'd turn that suckered on its side and put a couple of racks or wire hangers going from one side to the other. All the way down from end to end. 

Which is exactly what I did with this box.


----------



## SlurmsMck (Jan 7, 2021)

Strudelheim said:


> I actually incorporate a box in my drying process.
> 
> Step 1 - Cut and wet trim (leave long stems on each bud), lay in drying rack in closet(in grow room) with door closed. 65-70F & 55-65% RH. After 4-5 days, Then I put them into a small cardboard box 10" By 10" and 6" high. I close the top as much as I can, if they sit open a crack thats fine.
> 
> Anyways I find that this slows down that second crucial stage of drying where I can keep it in this box and check them once per day and toss em around a bit and after 3-4 days they go into jars. They are kind of like the bags system, but I prefer this as there is more room and space, and the cardboard can absorb more humidity so i acts as a buffer holding on to it. and the buds aren't so squished together in the box if you have stems on all the buds still, and you just open and shake the box and go bigger or smaller as needed.The carboard box slows down and evens out the dry so that when they go into the jars now they settle into a nice 60-65% RH range and I don't need to burpbbb jars. As where before after the first 4-5 days I would put them in jars, humidity would spike to 70-80 RH and then when I would take it out of the jars. I would forget about it overnight and the next day it overdried I go back in the jar and it is in the 55 RH range. So it dried to fast overall, had a spike in RH, then ended up too low. Versus a nice slow gradual dry in the second half after most of the moisture is gone where I mold isn't a concern.


Great advice


----------



## Coodyscoops (Jan 22, 2021)

Merkn4aSquirtn said:


> Putting this here for ideas.
> 
> Smell proof-carbon filter box
> 
> ...


Be careful your genius is showing

i want to try this out as well


----------

